# State of the ...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Aren't you excited about tonight?!!! Wooohooo!!! Just think about all the fun we'll all have tomorrow reading and complaining!! I can't wait!!!layful:
We could make a drinking game out of it!! Every time he says "........." we drink!!! Who's in?!! lol
What Every Consumer Should Know Before Watching the State of the Union - 1


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Let me be clear..."


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I can't believe that commie had the nerve to stand there and spew such lies!! OMG, I almost has to turn it off after the first 2 minutes. I didn't believe a word he said. I didn't agree with anything he said either, in fact, I.....

Wait, he didn't give the speech yet? Ummmmm.

In that case, please ignore this until tomorrow.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Make no mistake"
"I"
"Me"
"My pen and phone"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He started saying "we" over me and I lately.

A great number of presidents would say "my fellow Americans" in speeches. We are not entirely sure how accurate that is though.

"The state of the National Debt"


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

"Folks" Like that moron has some understanding of the common sheople.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I may watch the first part of it just to see what atrocious dress Sheila Jackson lee wears. Then the sorry good for nothing occupyer of the White House and no president of mine will start aggravating and pissing me off. So in the interest of not having to buy a new tv after Having shot my tv with a 45 I will turn the S.O.B. Off.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I personally cant listen to his voice so I will just be drinking anyway with Michael savage!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe the wind will be blowing the pine trees and blocking reception of the one TV channel we get.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> "Let me be clear..."


I speak Obama and I'm happy to translate. First lesson:

"Let me be clear" = "You all are [email protected]#*ed".


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I gonna make a drinking game of it. Every time he lies I will take a shot. I should Jimmy Hendrix in thirty minutes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama will declare it is all free, Someone else will pay for it and then he will call it a night. He will forget to mention he wants to take your 529 accounts and your 401's.
After all it is not your money


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

How about how many times he purposely avoids the term "domestic terrorism/terrorist"?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Make no mistake"
> "I"
> "Me"
> "My pen and phone"


You left out "fair share."


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> You left out "fair share."


If "fair share" is the key word for this drinking game.. ugh I'll be on the floor by ten mins.

I'm actually very curious of what the GOP & counter views will be???


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a bucket ready in case I have to throw up.
I hear he has a Chicago kid who wrote a note to Santa Claus asking for gun control.
Looks I will need an extra bucket.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I won't watch one second of it, already know his ilk. Same ol take from those that make to give to do nothings!! Pretty much the Dem buzz words!!


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

SOTU???

STFU!!!

Nuff said.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's pre-game time!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

"Tonight we turn the page"


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not wasting a nanosecond on this utter POS.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm watching it. Channel 7 here.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would watch it but I have a thing.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I would watch it but I have a thing.


You're not a real American!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't even care enough to watch.
Everything will be regurgitated by the media for the next several days.
I only watch 1/2 hour of TV a day - the 10 o'clock local news and quit buying the newspaper when it went up to two bucks, so I'll miss it all.

And with that, I bid y'all a good night. 0530 comes early. Gotta get up and go to work - someone has to pay for Obama's Folly.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I would watch it but I have a thing.


Me too..I ate dinner and want to keep it down.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

After eating dinner, I fell asleep half way through the speech.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This chick is comical!! She worked construction with her dad! LOL I don't give a shit.
Joni Ernst


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, I admit it, I took the coward's way out. I know I should have watch the address, but I swear, I just didn't have the stomach for it. I watched Big Bang Theory reruns instead.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Every time I see him give a speech I start to zone out. He starts sounding like the teacher on Charlie Brown and a little drool forms on the corner of my mouth. I quit watching them after the second time that happened. 

Coincidentally, I now know what the mindset of a liberal voter is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Ok, I admit it, I took the coward's way out. I know I should have watch the address, but I swear, I just didn't have the stomach for it. I watched Big Bang Theory reruns instead.


Damnit. I just lost a bet with Arklatex. He bet me 1 dollar that Moonshine Dave watches the Big Bang Theory. I told Ark that there is no way in hell that Moonshine Dave would watch that.

Ark,
1 Dollar coming your way...AAAAARGGGHHH


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Damnit. I just lost a bet with Arklatex. He bet me 1 dollar that Moonshine Dave watches the Big Bang Theory. I told Ark that there is no way in hell that Moonshine Dave would watch that.
> 
> Ark,
> 1 Dollar coming your way...AAAAARGGGHHH


I knew it!!! Thanks for that hundred cents slippy! Now I can finally pay that down payment on the yellow Lambo I've been wanting!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had it on in the living room. But between eating my big mac and searching online, i only heard something about community college. I guess i zoned out or wasn't paying attention.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

if you don't write your own speeches then eat a meat stick....seriously f u


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I hate politicians ...I really do


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> if you don't write your own speeches then eat a meat stick....seriously f u


LOL Does anyone in office write their own speeches?!! I doubt it!! Elected officials are puppets. Money tells them what they will say. =)


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I have not watched a SOU since I was in college for Political Science.... I read the transcripts and watch the media sites for the "response" and "feedback". SOU's on a lame duck president though are always interesting in that both their level and our level of the President are always one of "get the hell out of here".


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I give him an award for his wonderful speach.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait a minute! We have a president? And he was on TV last night? I flipped through the channels and all I saw was some guy doing his comedy routine so I went upstairs and watched " Big Bang" Reruns.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL Does anyone in office write their own speeches?!! I doubt it!! Elected officials are puppets. Money tells them what they will say. =)


I believe you are absolutely correct, and probably pretty hot!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> I believe you are absolutely correct, and probably pretty hot!


Only probably hot....Hehe


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only thing I ever want to hear out of Obama's mouth is a twenty second long farewell address.


----------

